# M. balfouri



## earr (Jun 30, 2008)

I have searched into other threads in this forum and there is no care sheet for Monocentropus balfouri. Can anybody send me some comments on this T?
I mean temperature, sustratum, etc.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 30, 2008)

Before I get into any "care sheet" info, do you realize that this is one of the most exotic and expensive tarantulas available? If you can even find one you're looking at well over $150 ($US) for a little baby sling.

I'm making some assumptions because this is your first post. If I'm off base I apologize in advance.


----------



## earr (Jun 30, 2008)

I know it perfectly and I apologize for your "assumptions". 
Once again: Does anybody know some basic instructions for M. balfouri caring?
Thanks again.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 30, 2008)

Heavy webbing obligate burrowers. Not sure if they like it dry like C crawshayi or wet like H gigas or somewhere in between...

I know GoTerps has raised them. Others here have as well but he's the one that comes immediately to mind so maybe send a pm with your questions. 

Good luck with your new treasure.


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 30, 2008)

I have two and I keep them dry, they come from an arid rocky region. As per my experience and stated above, heavy webbers, petholes at best. I went two months without seeing them, and when I did they were larger, molted in their burrows.

Slow growers, light eaters. If you see them, it will be late at night.

Hope this helps.
PIG-


----------



## Demon187 (Jun 30, 2008)

temperature of burrows in the wild taken in spring: 30°C (10.30 am), 27.5°C (12.30)28°C (2.45 pm)and even 37°C (3.15 pm). Shade temperature was usually 31–36°C, although even 60°C in the direct sunlight. humidity ranges from 65-90%. M. balfouri can tollerate a wide range of environmental conditions. information courtesy of David Štastný


----------



## izan (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 4 M. balfouris and i keep them the same as P. murinus but with 3" substrate. Heavy webbing pet holes. Ho hum.  

iZAN


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 30, 2008)

Ryan also has a few, he might be able to give you some advices.


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 30, 2008)

*Why the cost?*

Why are they commanding what they do?  P. metallica is GORGEOUS as well as rare--I understand why they're costly.  What besides rarity does this species offer?

--the nature boy


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 30, 2008)

> P. metallica is GORGEOUS as well as rare


P. metallica is not really in the "rare" category anymore imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the nature boy (Jun 30, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> P. metallica is not really in the "rare" category anymore imo.


point taken.  what do you think, six months and they're affordable?

--the nature boy


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know about 6 months, but they are not selling out in a flash like they used to and the price is 1/2 what it was a few years ago.


----------



## Philth (Jun 30, 2008)

> I have searched into other threads in this forum and there is no care sheet for Monocentropus balfouri. Can anybody send me some comments on this T?
> I mean temperature, sustratum, etc.
> Thanks in advance.


Get yourself the latest copy of the BTS jurnol, its got the best info around.



> Slow growers, light eaters


I raised a breeding pair from s'lings in 18 months, thats pretty fast if you ask me 

Later, Tom


----------



## Rochelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Philth said:


> I raised a breeding pair from s'lings in 18 months, thats pretty fast if you ask me
> 
> Later, Tom


Yep. 
I keep mine as any other baboon. Eats like a monster. Pet hole w/ heavy webbing. Spastic and unbelievably, shockingly beautiful. Worth every rare penny, if you ask me.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 10, 2009)

They are already quite cheap in europe. They don't look THAT amazing, IMO. They've just gained the "holy grail" status, like some always will.

P. metallica's are really common in europe these days but they are still one of the most expensive, if not THE most expensive tarantulas. Even P. smithi is cheaper these days. So it's not really about the rarity.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 10, 2009)

my M. balfouri is only about 1.5" but needed a water dish. is that strange?


----------



## Rochelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Why did it _need_ a water dish? :?  
What's going on? 

I've found that room temps work fine for these kids. If you feel it needs a water dish then give it a deep cap (20oz bottle or so) w/ a marble in it to prevent accidents.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 10, 2009)

she was partially curled up but still responsive. after i put in a small plastic cap full of water and coaxed her into moving on top of it to drink, she became perfectly healthy again. this is actually going back almost a year and i've seen her drink from it and go inside of it when it's dry for too long.

she's a s'ling of an arid-climate species, but she drinks from a water dish. i don't know what to say.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 10, 2009)

That's rather strange. :?


----------



## marlon_LP3 (Feb 5, 2010)

what do you thinks is the most preferable temp. for this sp.


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 5, 2010)

Paramite said:


> They are already quite cheap in europe. They don't look THAT amazing, IMO. They've just gained the "holy grail" status, like some always will.
> 
> P. metallica's are really common in europe these days but they are still one of the most expensive, if not THE most expensive tarantulas. Even P. smithi is cheaper these days. So it's not really about the rarity.


I really think that this sp deserves its "holy grail" status, and not P. smithi. P smithi doesnt have a something special except it being rare but thats only my opinion.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 5 juveniles at the moment. And since they are a species where the mother takes care of the young, the ones I have are quite prone to taking a prekilled cricket every couple days. Helps to avoid accidents from over zealous crickets when a molt occurs.


----------



## Cashworth (Mar 9, 2012)

How come nobody here has mentioned Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica? When it comes to rarity and price, are they not on the top of the list for Poecilotheria? Clutch size is a factor in this too, is it not? Not just physical appearance, temperament and rarity (although I suppose clutch size would determine rarity)? Either way, does anybody know how many slings come from the average M. balfouri sac?


----------



## happysmile88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Cashworth said:


> How come nobody here has mentioned Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica? When it comes to rarity and price, are they not on the top of the list for Poecilotheria? Clutch size is a factor in this too, is it not? Not just physical appearance, temperament and rarity (although I suppose clutch size would determine rarity)? Either way, does anybody know how many slings come from the average M. balfouri sac?


This is a 4 year old thread...


----------



## Cashworth (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, I really have to start looking at the dates. Especially when I forget that I've been browsing for a while. Ha ha.


----------



## aleks (Mar 11, 2012)

I raised a breeding pair from s'lings in 18 months, thats pretty fast if you ask me 

Later, Tom[/QUOTE]

How did you do that?Could you share any informations how do you keep them?


----------



## Philth (Mar 11, 2012)

aleks;2006026How did you do that?Could you share any informations how do you keep them?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> At the time it was in my best interest to grow them as fast as possible since they were 2 of the only 6 in the U.S.  I kept them in a really warm reptile room and fed them every day, sometimes twice a day.
> 
> Later, Tom


----------



## Cashworth (Mar 11, 2012)

Philth, how many slings did you get from the resulting sac(s)?


----------



## Philth (Mar 11, 2012)

I was never successful breeding them, but I had 2 bad eggsacs.  If I remember correctly ( this is going back some years now) the first sac had only 9 eggs, and the second had a little less, but neither had viable eggs.  She since has not produced any sacs despite several mating attempts.
Later, Tom


----------



## Cashworth (Mar 11, 2012)

I've read that growing a tarantula rapidly as you did can effect lifespan, do you think that may have effected your chances for success with breeding?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 11, 2012)

i think that with species like this and p. metallica the price is where its at because people will pay it.


----------



## Philth (Mar 12, 2012)

Cashworth said:


> I've read that growing a tarantula rapidly as you did can effect lifespan, do you think that may have effected your chances for success with breeding?


Maybe.  Growing them that fast certainly shortens the males life span, as it will mature sooner. I have yet to see good studies proving it shortens a females life span, or that it creates breeding issues, but who knows.  I personally think my females sacs were bad and had infertile eggs, do to her being so young, and inproper breeding conditions.

Later, Tom


----------



## Cashworth (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe having a female grow that fast wont allow her sex organs to fully develop and will therefore not allow for any good sacs. This is all speculation though, maybe it has no effect what so ever.


----------

